# Using anise essential oil



## Bnky (Aug 3, 2009)

Has anyone used anise essential oil?  I have mixed a number of diffenent blends with it, but still have not found one that I like.  I am trying to stay all natural (herbal, floral, citrus EO scents that will create a fresh, clean, crisp blend, but not overpowering).  I would really like to use anise if there is something it blends well with.   
Thanks, Bnky


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 3, 2009)

hey Bnky,
Anise EO is often used in fisherman/hunter soap. You can search on Etsy to get an idea.


----------



## Bnky (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you, great idea!  I will check there.
Bnky


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

..and smells like LICORICE! Maybe make a black soap with it.


----------



## donniej (Aug 5, 2009)

Add some fennel and call it Absinthe


----------



## Healinya (Aug 6, 2009)

BASIL!!! Anise and basil are delicious together. I live down the street from www.getaguru.com , and got the idea from them... I love it.


----------



## Bnky (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone!  I can't wait to try this with basil...sounds like that may be a good blend.  
Bnky


----------



## Deb (Sep 8, 2009)

I actually did anise and basil..as well as seperate..and the basil stunk to high heaven imho. 

Sorry but it just really didn't blend well for me. I ended up adding some to chocoate though


----------



## Bnky (Sep 8, 2009)

Deb:  Thanks for letting me know, I was going to try it on a full batch, but I may just try a small one first.  Thanks again!


----------

